# ATiTool logo is less than desired....



## ATi > nVidia (Oct 27, 2005)

The following is a copy of an email I sent to W1zzard.

Just wondering what others thought of it, or to see if anyone has a solution.



Hi W!zzard.

I've owned various ATi video cards and have found your tips, hacks and mods to be most excellent.  ATiTool is obviously a fantastic little utillity, but the little logo (ATi with a hammer for the T) you've included in the user interface is less than to be desired.   I have an X800 GTO AGP now and earlier versions without the logo wont support this card.

I know this sounds insulting and you are probably already mad at me, but I would like to know if I can hack it out in some way.

It looked so much more clean and professional looking without it, as if ATi wrote it.

Thank you,

 A loyal ATi, 9500 softmod and ATiTool fan.


----------



## nunyabiz (Oct 27, 2005)

I know what you mean. I wrote Microsoft and asked them to take out that stupid windows logo. They havnt answered my letter, so i refuse to by another version until they take it out. If I were you I would refuse to buy ATItool until W1zzard takes it out...oh..wait...ATI tool is free! I guess you should just use something else.


----------



## ATi > nVidia (Oct 27, 2005)

Yeah, I was kinda harsh considering what I paid for this fine utility.

But it's like the GUI was perfect already. Even the tray icon is perfect. 

I guess I just want it back to the way it looked before. 

I hate to see something that is so well written and conceived looking junky and cheap.
Even though its free.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 27, 2005)

if your card supports temp monitoring, just turn that on and you will no longer see that ugly logo


----------



## ATi > nVidia (Oct 27, 2005)

Wow...I had no idea ATiTool could do the things its does.  I can now keep tabs on my VPU temps (minus the logo, thank you). Also, I lowered the fan speed to 34% and most of the fan noise is gone!  I'm coasting at 42 degrees while OC'd from 400 to 575 MHZ on the core. Unbelieveable!!!


----------



## nunyabiz (Oct 27, 2005)

ATi > nVidia said:
			
		

> Yeah, I was kinda harsh considering what I paid for this fine utility.
> 
> But it's like the GUI was perfect already. Even the tray icon is perfect.
> 
> ...



I am glad you took my post as it was intended. After submitting it i though it could be taken as a flame, but it was intended to show what a petty (IMHO) complaint, of such a fine FREE product, you had in your post.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Oct 29, 2005)

The logo on the main screen was my idea, so if you disagree with anything about it, you are wrong.


----------



## ATi > nVidia (Oct 29, 2005)

Its not the "idea" that's wrong.  The design makes a superb, "professional" utility look sophomoric.

The logo would be fitting on the set of "Tool Time" with Tim and Al.  One should write those retarded ape noises into the program, also.


----------



## AMDCam (Nov 8, 2005)

I hope that was a joke Wazzle. If you are truthfully offended enough to tell people they're opinion is WRONG, that's pitiful. I thought Dan was the only staff guy with a temper, but I notice almost all you staff are....hmmm....too confident in yourselves. That's not really bad until you start putting other people down or telling them they're wrong. Just calm down man, just an opinion. The one and only guy in these forums that has the right to be that confident is W1zzard. And if you were joking, never mind what I just said.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Nov 8, 2005)

AMDCam said:
			
		

> I hope that was a joke Wazzle. If you are truthfully offended enough to tell people they're opinion is WRONG, that's pitiful. I thought Dan was the only staff guy with a temper, but I notice almost all you staff are....hmmm....too confident in yourselves. That's not really bad until you start putting other people down or telling them they're wrong. Just calm down man, just an opinion. The one and only guy in these forums that has the right to be that confident is W1zzard. And if you were joking, never mind what I just said.



It was obviously a joke. One of Maddox's saying that fit this situation perfectly  


			
				Maddox said:
			
		

> This page is about me and why everything I like is great. If you disagree with anything you find on this page, you are wrong.




If you really want ATITool without a logo, grab an older version. I think it was added in 0.24

And so you can stop ranting about us "staff", all it is, is that I post news occasionaly. I cant access your account settings, I cant ban anyone, I cant even change my own title. So lay off.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 8, 2005)

i wish i was the best ........u know im just goin to do that


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 8, 2005)

ok guys .. give me ideas for a nicer atitool logo and i will see what i can do with my limited art skills


----------



## wazzledoozle (Nov 8, 2005)

W1z, its only 1 guy...


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 8, 2005)

> I hope that was a joke Wazzle. If you are truthfully offended enough to tell people they're opinion is WRONG, that's pitiful. I thought Dan was the only staff guy with a temper, but I notice almost all you staff are....hmmm....too confident in yourselves. That's not really bad until you start putting other people down or telling them they're wrong. Just calm down man, just an opinion. The one and only guy in these forums that has the right to be that confident is W1zzard. And if you were joking, never mind what I just said.





> Wazzle, wazzle, wazzle...you are exactly the type of adult I live with here in colorado. Most other people here are like that too. I am a very opinionated guy, and I am extreme when it comes to opinion, but I'm always open-minded, except in this debate. I don't know where you stand on American issues wazzle, but I really can't believe you call me stupid. If anyone is, it's every fuckin one of you guys who say America sucks for ANY reason.





> but fuck you pussies. I would love to see an alternate america with all you fags in there saying "we want republicans! we want war! we want more freedom!", because that's all you'll do, complain no matter what happens





> hope that was a joke Wazzle. If you are truthfully offended enough to tell people they're opinion is WRONG, that's pitiful. I thought Dan was the only staff guy with a temper, but I notice almost all you staff are....hmmm....too confident in yourselves.





> GOD DANG GUYS, How about you share your damn thread? I've been here for a while, and yes I understand it may be rude, but I try to help you guys a much as possible, and by taking your question and simply adding on to it, we get both our questions answered simultaneously instead of me making a separate thread and having the people that could be helping you be looking at mine. Please calm yourselves, I am really getting tired of the mentality of you guys here





> > BANJO, PLEASE. I don't care who the hell you make fun of, by the way I didn't know you were both dutch at the time, but still it's the way you make fun of them. My opinion still stands, and if you wanna make fun of me for sticking up for someone, that's wonderful, you keep living your life like that you rude SOB.


 Literary excelence courtesy of AMDCam.

Apparently staff members aren't the only ones with a temper:shadedshu .  

Sigh* such drama .


----------



## djbbenn (Nov 9, 2005)

OMG, good one Thermopylae...   I was weak...still am.  


I think the Atitool logo is fine, it's only a logo, plus I don't even see it with temp monitoring enabled.

-Dan


----------



## infrared (Nov 9, 2005)

I quite like having the ATI logo with a hammer there!

Besides, if you click on 'settings' and open the 'miscellanious' tab, you can choose to 'dissable tray icon!!! '  

LOL.

I think W1z has just about thought of everything!!!   GJ m8


----------



## AMDCam (Nov 9, 2005)

Wow thermo, thanks a lot for that. I'm a disagreeing guy, I seriously should lay off (although I did know about that before you showed all the posts). Makes me feel like a somebody, a full huge post dedicated to my temper  lol. ALTHOUGH, most of those were directed toward staff...which does support what I said before....but okay. I understand, it probably is really annoying that I get so angry on these posts at people, I will definitely lay off.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 9, 2005)

Glad your flattered .  In fact you should be flattered, and I would be insulted if you weren't. I spent a good 15 minutes of my life collecting those qoutes, and I would be highly offened if you weren't flattered lol .  Glad you took it well.  I just couldn't help but notice the irony.
These little bouts do get slighlty annoying, but if you can take me jabbing at your little flaw like that its definetly cool in my book .

Later dude.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 9, 2005)

^This whole thing has absolutely nothing to do with me. After reading however and watching the relization dawn on people(not saying they were off before)



*CLAPS*  

i love this place


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 9, 2005)

I have some rough ideas.  If anyone wants to take a look, make some suggestions, or just tell me what you think.  Don't be afraid to be harsh. .

http://photobucket.com/albums/a390/Thermopylae_480/ATI%20Tool/?


----------



## wazzledoozle (Nov 9, 2005)

Thermopylae_480 said:
			
		

> I have some rough ideas.  If anyone wants to take a look, make some suggestions, or just tell me what you think.  Don't be afraid to be harsh. .
> 
> http://photobucket.com/albums/a390/Thermopylae_480/ATI%20Tool/?


Hmm, nice but the grain looks weird to me


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 9, 2005)

Thermopylae_480 said:
			
		

> I have some rough ideas.  If anyone wants to take a look, make some suggestions, or just tell me what you think.  Don't be afraid to be harsh. .
> 
> http://photobucket.com/albums/a390/Thermopylae_480/ATI%20Tool/?



   raised letters for sure ... I like the grainy look .... nice Thermo 


Hmmm  .... can you turn the i of ATI  into a wrench with the dot?


----------



## djbbenn (Nov 9, 2005)

Nice job Thermo, I like the raised latters too. 

-Dan


----------



## Polaris573 (Nov 9, 2005)

How about this?.  Like thermopylae said "don't be afraid to be harsh."


----------



## infrared (Nov 9, 2005)

Hmm, it's cool, but i think the ATI part has to be in the right font... Still a lot better than i could do.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 9, 2005)

The background would be better red.  it would be more in-keeping with the ATI theme.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 9, 2005)

I made a new one with a wrench in place of the I in ATI.  Like Urlyin suggested.
http://photobucket.com/albums/a390/Thermopylae_480/ATI%20Tool/?sc=1
If anyone has any ideas for a different type of texture other than the stone-like one, I'd be willing to try it out when I get some more time.


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 10, 2005)

Thermopylae_480 said:
			
		

> I made a new one with a wrench in place of the I in ATI.  Like Urlyin suggested.
> http://photobucket.com/albums/a390/Thermopylae_480/ATI%20Tool/?sc=1
> If anyone has any ideas for a different type of texture other than the stone-like one, I'd be willing to try it out when I get some more time.



Sweet ...


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 10, 2005)

i like This one super coolness


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks all .


----------



## djbbenn (Nov 10, 2005)

Great job...  

-Dan


----------



## ATi > nVidia (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi, guys.

I feel a bit guilty, I touched a bit of a nerve.  I've been logged out of the email account I used to post these messages, so I just found out that a bit of stirr over this has been created.

I feel at this point, I must give you a back story to help you better understand why I said what I said....


I have been using ATi video cards for quite some time now.  Actually, I've owned (bought and sold) just about every card ATi or nVidia  produced over the last three years.  Its become quite a hobby (passion?) for me...I think I like studying the video cards and how they work in terms of performance more than actually playing the games.

As I became a heavy PC gamer about 6 years ago, I went from onboard graphics, to a Kyro 2, to a SiS 315, to a Ti 4200, then to an FX 5200,  Radeon 9600, then to a plethora of high-end Radeons and FX's, etc. etc. etc.  You get the idea....

Along the way, I discovered W1zzards softmod and hacked bios and found that, dollar for dollar, in terms of performance, if you get the right video card, ATi is, and continues to be, clearly best video card.   Since then, I have been hooked on ATi.

But there was a problem for me.....

I couldn't get the damned ATi cards to work right.  Constant crashes and shut-downs plagued my gaming experience.  I tried P4s, Athlon XP, Athlon 64, different motherboards, different RAM, different BIOS settings, different drivers, different driver settings, different BIOS settings. (...did I say that already?)  All for the sake of owning a glorious softmodded, hacked 9500 NP. I even created a flame thread on a forum "The unofficial ATi troubleshooting guide", where I and bunch of other idiots would blast each other debating my troubles with ATi video cards.  ("  ITS NOT THE POWER SUPPLY MORONS!!!!  ")  Needless to say, that effort was only fitting for one of Dante's circles of hell, not being anything even remotely resembling "troubleshooting".

I had happened upon ATiTool by then; I was impressed when I first tried it.  It immediately struck me as something professional, like it was written by a manufacturer.  With all the crap third party software aps, shareware, freeware....assware, whatever- I found ATiTool to be remarkably refreshing in terms of the cleaness of its GUI and overall professional feel.
It became my exclusive overclocking tool for ATi, as I am sure it has for many of you. 

Anyway...

Redeeming themselves after the absolute garbage that was the FX series, The nVidia 6 series came out and, alas, I had given up and went with a nice, softmodded 6800. Even though I wanted my ATi, nVidia cards have never given me a lick of trouble.  I still say to this day that there is something amiss with ATi's drivers.  That's another story....

BUT...there's more.....


I can be a persistent son of bitch, and I recently found myself with (don't laugh) a VERY good emachines box with a 64-bit Sempron processor and an open AGP slot.    I figured, why not give it yet ANOTHER try, and I sold the 6800 and bought an X800 Pro and an X800 GTO, both of which performed better than the aforementioned.  5,000 3dMark05 and 58,000 Aquamark 3 is pretty decent performance in my book, esp. for sub-200 dollar video cards. Also, The 256 MB frame buffer is fantastic if you want to run BF 2 on high settings.  Can't do that with a 128 MB 6800.  And best of all, they ran STABLE.  Ahh....blessed stablity with an ATi video card!!! [after shutting down the crud ATi Hot Key Poller, whatever the hell that is...kept crashing Battlefield to the desktop..grrrr....]  

It became time again to download the newest version of ATiTool to open these puppies up a bit....

But Lo!  What is this I see?  A logo?? A bright red logo... with a hammer for the "i" in "ATi" on my coveted  ATiTool?  Have I downloaded this from a hardware store or a baking soda company?  Is W1zzard placing ads on his software?  This...this cannot be.... I have finally achieved ATi bliss... and now this?   NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.............



So....


After all that trouble, I wanted my ATi experience to be as perfect as I could get it.  Perhaps I overracted, maybe I am taking out all my pent-up ATi frustrations on a logo, but I just couldn't help the feeling.  Hence the email and this thread.  And now that I know I can OC, monitor my temps and fan control (I love the fan control, keeps the noise down) AND not have to see the logo, my journey to the dark side of ATi video cards is complete.


I do want W1zzard and everyone concerned to know that I felt bad about this greviance.
When W1zzard asked me, in response to my email, if I knew how to make logos, I felt even worse because I realized that I set myself as the jerk i.e.  "You come to me with problems, but no solutions..."

I downloaded some logo making software, but I realized that the critic will always be the worst criticized and nothing I could come up with would be good enough by virtue of such.
And, also, I have no clue what makes a good logo.  

I know I ruffled some feelings, and i'm sorry about that.  I can be a "tool" sometimes.  I am certainly not a master of tact and diplomacy.


I like the new proposed logos.  You know, I think the authors may have picked up on some of things about logo in question that I felt were not so good about it.  They made the background red deeper and darker, much more consistent with ATi's color scheme and the ATiTool utility's 3D window.   They also look a bit more sleek and modern, befitting the character of ATiTool.  I would have no problem with any of the newer logos.


In closing, I would like to say, in a way, W1zzard and this community fostered my interest in the world of video cards and PC gaming, so if I gave you guys a little "love tap", for lack of a better term, well.... I just hope you guys aren't too angry with me.


O.K... enough babbling. Back to Battlefield 2, for me....


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 11, 2005)

ATi > nVidia ... actually you stirred up an interest and then some ... don't take it personal .. no foul .. no harm done


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 11, 2005)

That was a pretty decent letter, and very respectable of you.  If I were ever to meet you on the street I would be honored to shake your hand.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 11, 2005)

Thermopylae_480 said:
			
		

> That was a pretty decent letter, and very respectable of you.  If I were ever to meet you on the street I would be honored to shake your hand.



I would have to agree. Very well written freind.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 11, 2005)

I just posted a new idea (If W1zzard still wants them).  I don't like it very much, but I'll throw it out there anyway.
http://photobucket.com/albums/a390/Thermopylae_480/ATI%20Tool/?sc=1


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 11, 2005)

meh................my honest opinion


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 11, 2005)

I agree.


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 11, 2005)

second from the left  .. brighten it up and a little lighter red ... that one I like the best


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 11, 2005)

No prob.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 11, 2005)

Alright. In about an hour and a half I'm going to go play with the lighting, shadows, and maybe brighten up the colors just a little bit.  I'll submit several variations of the same design so everyone can comment.  If anyone has some more suggestions let me know and I'll try to include them while I'm working.  Does everyone like this better than the current logo?  Is this something I should keep working at?  I would especially like some input from 
W1zzard.  It is his program after all.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 11, 2005)

i think it its better than the current logo....and i love the texture but it seems just a tad too shart do u think u can smooth it a little i think its awsome just little things


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 11, 2005)

Thermopylae_480 said:
			
		

> Alright. In about an hour and a half I'm going to go play with the lighting, shadows, and maybe brighten up the colors just a little bit.  I'll submit several variations of the same design so everyone can comment.  If anyone has some more suggestions let me know and I'll try to include them while I'm working.  Does everyone like this better than the current logo?  Is this something I should keep working at?  I would especially like some input from
> W1zzard.  It is his program after all.



Thermo .... you might want to hear it directly from W1zz ... but he's open to the idea of a new graphic I'm sure ... he's a little busy right now so you may not hear from him until after this weekend


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 11, 2005)

I'll keep working then for the time being .


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 11, 2005)

I have some variations on what seems to be everyones favorite.
http://photobucket.com/albums/a390/Thermopylae_480/ATI%20Tool/?sc=1


----------



## BlackPearl (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice work.  Tool3 and Tool2 look best to me when viewed at various sizes.


----------



## Polaris573 (Nov 12, 2005)

Okay, I added a couple and made some changes to the first one, their nothing flashy (I like simple things).


----------



## AMDCam (Nov 12, 2005)

Okay guys, I don't know what you're using but why are the pictures so fuzzy? I like Thermo's where the shadows don't darken the picture, but it looks like a really weak TV signal picture. If you could smooth it out I'd say Thermo's picture looks great and professional. The wrench might be too much (because then the ATI logo isn't official looking) but it does fit so it's pretty cool too. Polaris, the first one you made I like too but it just doesn't look as professional. The last one you made though looks GREAT, just don't know how good it'll look in a frame in ATITool. But nice work guys.


----------



## Polaris573 (Nov 12, 2005)

I think they're fuzzy because they have to be compressed before they're posted to photobucket.  Yeah, I guess I'm not to good at this logo thing my brother (a.k.a. thermopylae) is much more "artistic" than I am. I'm done.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 13, 2005)

I've noticed the same problem in other pictures I've made.  I'm using Photoshop CS2, the resolution is higher than they are in the picture I don't know if its a combinaiton of reducing the size and converthing them to jpeg, uploading them to photobucket?  Does anyone know?  Its rather annoying.  Maybe I'll try and work at the smaller size that it would be if were to be put into ATI Tool.  I'll try it out and see.


----------



## AMDCam (Nov 13, 2005)

Polaris, like I said, that last one you made looked great, I wasn't trying to get you down or anything. But anyway, thanks for the pictures guys


----------



## Polaris573 (Nov 13, 2005)

AMDCam said:
			
		

> Polaris, like I said, that last one you made looked great, I wasn't trying to get you down or anything. But anyway, thanks for the pictures guys



It okay, it's not your fault.  I'm just out of ideas, and I don't have much time to think up new ones.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 13, 2005)

great work so far. i like the one with the wrench a lot, but the texture is a bit too grainy imo. maybe just some nice shade?

urlyin suggested that we run a competition on 'draw the best atitool logo, win hardware xyz' i will look into this once i got a little bit more time on my hands


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 13, 2005)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> great work so far. i like the one with the wrench a lot, but the texture is a bit too grainy imo. maybe just some nice shade?
> 
> urlyin suggested that we run a competition on 'draw the best atitool logo, win hardware xyz' i will look into this once i got a little bit more time on my hands



Sort of like the case gallery drawing .. cept we vote on the winner ... maybe some suggestions for rules guys


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 14, 2005)

1. Obviously it should be your original artwork, but I doubt that should be a problem since it would be pretty hard to rip off an ATI Tool logo, since there is only one right now .  Although, they should refrain from using any photos, or designs created by other people.  I did get the wrench off google, but it is just a wrench, and I changed it significantly; only really using it as a template to bind my texture too and I made it raised.  Maybe it would be a good idea for them to submit any images or image segments they used in the creation of the logo.  If they created an individual part themselves they probably used photoshop and you could ask for the .psd with all the seperate layers, i.e. I would submit the original wrench I began with.

2. Set a resolution you would like it to be in.

3. Must incorporate ATI logo in some way?  Anything else you might like to be in there, i.e. a tool.

4. specify if it must be a square shape like the original; or if we can work with any shape.

5. Thats all I can think of at the moment; though the less rules the better since more rules hinder creativity.

Also I like the idea of a prize.  It provides incentive for others to submit ideas providing a much larger choice of style and skill level.

And what's imo ?  A lot of people use that abbreviation, but I haven't quite figured it out  yet.


----------



## jjcom (Nov 19, 2005)

IMO=In My Opinion 

Like the design of all the logos that have been posted, maybe alittle less grainy though.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Nov 19, 2005)

Yeah we need some dimension constraints. Im working on something but its too wide right now...






<___________________________________>
Toooo wide. Just a brain fart though lol.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 20, 2005)

I need to clean up the edges and fiddle with this some more, but you get the idea.


----------



## djbbenn (Nov 20, 2005)

Ohh very nice.  

-Dan


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 20, 2005)

Thermopylae_480 said:
			
		

> I need to clean up the edges and fiddle with this some more, but you get the idea.




i like this one though wazz urs is all right i just like this one can we still be friends?


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 20, 2005)

Thx. No more grain; maybe it will please more people .


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 20, 2005)

ya...its not that we didnt like the grain i dont think its more the grain was too strong...ie it looked like alot of chunks of granite instead of sand


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 20, 2005)

I understand.  I can soften up the grain if anyone wants its not difficult and doesn't take long.  I'm pretty willing to work with anyones ideas.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 20, 2005)

ah right ...soften away and show us what you have i think we liked the grain just a tad to sharp that all


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 20, 2005)

Thermopylae_480 said:
			
		

> I understand.  I can soften up the grain if anyone wants its not difficult and doesn't take long.  I'm pretty willing to work with anyones ideas.



Therm ... save the good stuff for the contest.. don't want to scare off the competition ... nice Wazz ..    I've been working on one myself


----------



## ATi > nVidia (Nov 20, 2005)

No ripples...looks like rumpled Christmas wrapping paper....(not that that is so bad)

 I like the darker version with a little grain to it.

The darkness matches the black and red on ATi's retail packaging.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 20, 2005)

Are we really going to have a contest .  I guess I will wait awhile then.  Maybe I should remove my ideas so nobody steals any of them .  In all seriousness though, I enjoy seeing everyone else's ideas. I think a competition would be a lot of fun, I bet we would see a lot of skilled designs.  Especially if its not limited to people who have a certain amount of posts.


----------

